# Vintage Halloween Pin-ups and Art on my Blog...



## nightbeasties (May 22, 2008)

Muffy pointed out that maybe I should mention I'm posting vintage Halloween pinups and such at my blog here.

If anyone is interested in seeing them:

Halloween Forum - Vintage Halloween

I will probably do a post everyday and at some point include public domain Halloween theme vintage radio shows.

~me

ps Keeping it PG13 of course.


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

What a fabulous find. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## RookieSpooker (Aug 11, 2007)

I love those vintage photos. They make you think back to a time when Halloween was more "socially acceptable".


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Nightbeasties....I'm so glad you did this! 

I have been looking at some of her collection as she has been posting it.......its simply wonderful.
I'm really glad she is giving us all an opportunity to share in "Halloween of the Past".

NB I hope you put them in an album so as newbies join the group your pictures will be easy to find. I would also add a link to my forum signature that directs people that way thats says something like>>>>>"Vintage Halloween".

Again...Thank You for sharing these with us!

Muffy


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Some very cool stuff! Thanks, keep it up!


----------



## nightbeasties (May 22, 2008)

Yes, I'm adding them to my album as I upload them for the blog. 

Glad there is some interest. 

To be honest I'm going through a rough patch and only two things help: the Golden Era and Halloween. Diving into the combination keeps me sane. Ok sane-ish. I was only so sane to begin with.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Great pics. These pictures are right up my alley. Everything I love about old Halloween. Thanks for sharing them!! Thanks Jackielatern for lettingme know about this post.


----------



## Dr. Z (Nov 22, 2007)

Thank you so much Nightbeasties! I just looooove vintage pin-ups and I never seen these before! Awesome!


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

Very nice collection! I want my next tattoo to be a Halloween pinup, maybe you'll find one that will be just perfect.

I LOVE the pic of Yvonne DeCarlo.


----------



## Spookyboo (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks for posting the wonderful pinups....as you can see my avatar is a pinup by Gil Elvgren
I really like his work. Keep the pics coming!!! LOL here are a couple of mine to share

http://i233.photobucket.com/albums/ee31/omegamonk/elvira3.jpg

http://i233.photobucket.com/albums/ee31/omegamonk/1940sHalloweenpinup.jpg

http://i233.photobucket.com/albums/ee31/omegamonk/Halloweentemptress.jpg

http://i233.photobucket.com/albums/ee31/omegamonk/sexygirlwithskeleton.jpg


----------



## nightbeasties (May 22, 2008)

Elvgren is my favorite artist of the era. I have model pics of that Riding High you use in your avvy- sort of before and after. But the before is a little more racy looking and I was concerned it might go over the line for a PG13 board...or it would have been this morning's post!

 I have lots and lots of Elvgren by the way if you want any of his other stuff... I can always load them onto Photobucket.


----------



## Spookyboo (Dec 7, 2007)

Oh I would love if you could give me more Elvgren I like nearly all his work but I am especially fond of the Halloween Pictures!!


----------



## nightbeasties (May 22, 2008)

Spookyboo, I believe you have all the Elvgren Halloween already!  However, I just posted Riding High and All Smiles, along with the Riding High model.


----------



## lollirot (Aug 11, 2007)

awesome pictures!! thanks so much for sharing these!


----------



## KATZILLA (Dec 6, 2007)

Love the pics !


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

those were very cool thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Succub'Oz (Dec 5, 2007)

Those pics are REALLY cool!!! I don't know if you'd be interested, and they aren't cheesecake pin-up-y, but I have a couple of Judy Garland Halloween pics you can put up if you want. I'd just have to root through my discs.


----------



## Succub'Oz (Dec 5, 2007)

oooooooooh and I don't know if they still have it but Barnes and Noble had an Elvgren book for $15 in their bargain aisle. Elvgren is one of OEJ's favorites and we were looking at it not that long ago.


----------



## nightbeasties (May 22, 2008)

Actually that would be cool, as I was just looking for Judy Garland Halloween pics. I found one but the quality wasn't so hot.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

nightbeastie, those are fabulous pictures. i am going to print those off and do a scrapbook. what a wonderful project to share. thanks


----------



## Succub'Oz (Dec 5, 2007)

nightbeasties said:


> Actually that would be cool, as I was just looking for Judy Garland Halloween pics. I found one but the quality wasn't so hot.


My pics are pretty good or I wouldn't be the dreaded Succub'OZ. I should be able to find them pretty quick.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*Very Excellant Pictures!*

I love them! Maybe it hooks the subconscious of my 59 yr. old brain back to my innocent youth?
Look at Winston Smith's web site a curent artist who specialises in that 50's style of art but who puts strange items and people and situations together to make some pretty entertaining stuff!
One of his paintings is titled "Safe Sex", showing two foxy 1950 type babes in bank guard uniforms (skimpy) standing infront of a bank vault.....


----------

